# how cute is this!!!!



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

Eeeeeek how cute is this chihuahua doll, there are no prices on there website so I dread to think how much they cost. But I do have one on my christmas list!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

OMGosh!!! How adorable!! Looks like your baby on the left of your siggy!


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Wow that is amazing! Very cute!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Holy cow that is amazing and BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Super cute!!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

how cute...i want a real one just like that..santa can you hear me?


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Wow so lifelike!!
It looks like a russian website?
I used to buy toys from russia in the 80`s when
I was a dealer/seller/collector.They were reasonable then.
Would like to know how much they actually cost.
Did they have a email addy??


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

I just went there and it is russian site.
I emailed for a price list and shipping info.


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

I can't get on the website on my phone :s but a friend of mine has emailed them I will let u know what they cost when I find out x


----------



## xxtarafiedxx (Sep 10, 2010)

awwww. it's so cute! i wonder if they have short-haired versions as well.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Awwww that is cute x


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

THAT is beautiful! <3


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

awwww!! thats too cute!!


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Well I got an email back from the toy seller!!!
Heres the email:
"Hi,
The chihuahua Doll as "Celeste" cost 400US$ including airmail.
With respect,
Yulia"
A little too pricey for me!!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Dahlia`s MaMa said:


> The chihuahua Doll as "Celeste" cost 400US$ including airmail.


HOLY CRAP!!! Whats it do... poo and pee?? and maybe whine?
thats an expensive doll......but it is beautiful!


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

For $400 it better come pregnant 
with 6 other chi pup toys!!!
RIDICULOUS PRICE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

Dahlia`s MaMa said:


> For $400 it better come pregnant with
> with 6 other chi pup toys!!!
> RIDICULOUS PRICE!!!!!!!!!!!!


ha ha and win BOB at crufts lol x


----------



## Martha (Sep 21, 2010)

Will you let us know prices when you receive them? THanks.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

The email said the price is $400 USD!!


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

Eeeek, chris didn't look impressed when I told him the price. Were going to email her to see if she will do a doll of perry other wise its not really worth it.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Yes, what a cute chi doll!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Wow, I'm not one into "nick nacks" but that is SO sweet! I'd have one (or two) in a heart beat!! 

**EDIT TO ADD**

I'd have one (or two) in a heart beat if the price wasn't so insanely high! LOL I'm not surprised though...they are very nice!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

so cute!!!!!


----------

